# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Rezoluta 1244 per Kosoven

## Nessaf

Dua nga te gjithe ju nje mendim per kete  pyetje :

A mendoni se eshte mire Rezoluta 1244 per Kosoven ??

----------


## Pika-Kufi.1-31

*TIM JUDAH: THAÇI PO TREGON ZGJUARSI*
Korrespondenti i revistës britanike “The Economist”, dhe njohësi i mirë i zhvillimeve në Ballkan, Tim Judah, ka theksuar se pala kosovare është duke treguar zgjuarsi politike duke bërë kompromis mbi Rezolutën 1244, e cila sipas tij është e vdekur.


23.02.2012
Korrespondenti i revistës britanike “The Economist”, dhe njohësi i mirë i zhvillimeve në Ballkan, Tim Judah, ka theksue se pala kosovare po tregohet e zgjuar tue ba kompromis mbi Rezolutën 1244, e cila asht e vdekun.

“Në politikë, nëse mundesh me ba kompromis me rezoluta të vdekuna, kjo asht zgjuarsi politike.\"

*\"Thaçi, tue e fut nji rezolutë të vdekun për përfaqësimin e Kosovës në takimet rajonale, po ja mundëson vendit marrjen pjesë në nismat rajonale dhe po ja hap dyert për me vendose marrëdhanje kontraktuale me Bashkimin Europian”, ka thanë Judah.*

----------


## Diella1

S'i kuptoj shqiptaret qe votojne po.....

----------


## Gogi

PO. Patjeter eshte dashur te pranohet rezoluta 1244, gjithnje mendoi ne kuader te fusnotes, pas kjo i hap rruge Kosoves qe te perfaqesohet ne konferenca nderkombetare si subjekt dhe jo ta perfaqesoj unmik. Me crast tani shtetet qe nuk e kane njohur Kosoven (si spanja) nuk e leshojne sallen kur eshte Kosova aty dhe Kosova mund te bej marrveshje nderkombetare dhe te pranohet ne organizma nderkombetare.

Fusnota vlen vec per shtetet qe nuk e kane njohur Kosoven shtet.

----------


## Antiproanti

> PO. Patjeter eshte dashur te pranohet rezoluta 1244, gjithnje mendoi ne kuader te fusnotes, pas kjo i hap rruge Kosoves qe te perfaqesohet ne konferenca nderkombetare si subjekt dhe jo ta perfaqesoj unmik.


Fakti qe Institucionet e Kosoves me leje te Serbise dhe me kerkese te BE-se mund ta perfaqesojne Kosoven direkt ne emer te OKB-se apo UNMIK-ut, duke i fshehur keto te fundit brenda fusnotes, nuk eshte asgje me teper sesa tentim i mashtrimit te popullit permes ndryshimit irrelevant te etiketes prej _UNMIK/Kosovo_ apo _Kosovo Under 1244/199_ ne _Kosovo*_ (+fusnota perkatese)...

Nese e ke fjalen per Republiken e Kosoves (shtetin), atehere Kosova edhe ne te ardhmen nuk do te mund te paraqitet dhe integrohet askund si shtet i pavarur apo republike, por absolutisht si deri tani. Dallimi i vetem do te jete ndryshimi i parendesishem i tabeles se emrit, sic e thashe me larte.
Nese ti dhe disa tjere, perfshi edhe pothuajse te gjithe nderkombetaret,  te cilet sidomos ne ditet e fundit flasin per _Kosoven_ dhe e shmangin qellimisht shprehjen Republika apo shteti i Kosoves, nuk e keni fjalen per shtetin e pavarur te Kosoves sipas Kushtetutes se Republikes se Kosoves, atehere edhe disa argumente te juaja mund te jene te perfillshme. Por, kjo do te ishte nje teme krejtesisht tjeter.
Nese nuk flasim per shtetin e pavarur resp. Republiken e Kosoves, atehere "marreveshje" qe ne fakt as nuk ekziston, do te mund te trajtohej si e favorshme per nje _Kosove*_ te tille, pa status te rregulluar.





> Me crast tani shtetet qe nuk e kane njohur Kosoven (si spanja) nuk e leshojne sallen kur eshte Kosova aty dhe Kosova mund te bej marrveshje nderkombetare dhe te pranohet ne organizma nderkombetare.


*Kosova**
Jo Republika e Kosoves apo Shteti i Kosoves.
_Kosova*_ ne emer te OKB-se ose UNMIK-ut. Dicka tjeter eshte edhe ne te ardhmen e afert absolutisht e pamundur...




> Fusnota vlen vec per shtetet qe nuk e kane njohur Kosoven shtet.


Prandaj edhe nuk ka mundesi Kosova qe te bej marreveshje nderkombetare me keso shtetesh dhe organizatash qe nuk e kane njohur apo nuk e njohin shtetin ose Republiken e Kosoves.
Marreveshje te tilla ka mundesi te bej vetem _Kosova*_ e cila de jure dhe de facto nenshkruan ne emer te OKB-se ose UNMIK-ut, si Institucione te perkoheshme veteqeverisese ne baze te rezolutes 1244. Ne asnje menyre si perfaqesues te shtetit apo Republikes se Kosoves.

----------


## Gogi

Antproanti,

Qe mos me u ndal ne krejt shkrimin qe e shkruar.

Njohjet vazhdojne, ke parasyh vazhdojne. Fusnota eshte nje gje kalimtare deri sa te ndodhin njohjet perkatesisht 2/3. Me pastaj, cfar efekti ka fusnota? Kurrfare.

Tani, permes fusnotes Kosova (nese behet pune) mund te merr liberalizmin e vizave. Pse keq te merr liberalizmin e vizeva? normal qe nuk eshte keq. Nese ne na njeh Spanja shtet ajo nuk e njeh fusnoten po Kosoven republike. Ndersa ne kete gjendje qe jem tani me Kosova Republike nd nuk mund te bisedojme me spanjen sepse e vendos veton. A me mire me u integru me fusnote apo me mbet te izoluar me Kosova Republik pa mund te ecim ne bashkimin europian.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Antproanti,
> 
> Qe mos me u ndal ne krejt shkrimin qe e shkruar.
> 
> Njohjet vazhdojne, ke parasyh vazhdojne. Fusnota eshte nje gje kalimtare deri sa te ndodhin njohjet perkatesisht 2/3. Me pastaj, cfar efekti ka fusnota? Kurrfare.
> 
> Tani, permes fusnotes Kosova (nese behet pune) mund te merr liberalizmin e vizave. Pse keq te merr liberalizmin e vizeva? normal qe nuk eshte keq. Nese ne na njeh Spanja shtet ajo nuk e njeh fusnoten po Kosoven republike. Ndersa ne kete gjendje qe jem tani me Kosova Republike nd nuk mund te bisedojme me spanjen sepse e vendos veton. A me mire me u integru me fusnote apo me mbet te izoluar me Kosova Republik pa mund te ecim ne bashkimin europian.


Kjo eshte teme tjeter...

Dilemat qe ke parashtruar ti tani do te mund te zgjidheshin vetem permes referendumeve popullore, dhe ne asnje menyre permes vendime arbitrare te nje Qeveria apo Institucioneve, te cilat popullit i thone qe po veprojne dhe vendosin si perfaqsues te Republikes se Kosoves apo shtetit te pavarur te Kosoves, ndersa "marreveshjet"  dhe vendimet konkrete i bjen ne kuader te rezolutes 1244 ter OKB-se.
Pra, veprimet dhe vendimet e Institucioneve te Kosoves nuk mund te jene legjitime kur ato publikisht (ne Kosove) paraqiten si organe te Republikes (shtetit) te pavarur te Kosoves, ndersa objektivisht, sidomos ne mardhenjet nderkombetare, jane ne funksion dhe sherbim te Institucioneve te perkoheshme te Kosoves sipas rezolutes 1244.  Me fjale tjera: Mashtrimi i opinionit apo i qytetareve nuk eshte akt legjitim, por kriminal. Dhe si i tille eshte i papranueshem.

Nese dikush eshte i mendimit se Kosova duhet te heqe dore nga Republika, pavaresia, shteti etj., atehere ai do te duhej ta kerkonte pajtimin e shumices se popullit per nje gje te tille permes referendumit. Minimalisht per nje gje te tille do te duhej te vendoste shumica absolute e Kuvendit te Kosoves. Dhe,  jo vendime te Kuvendit apo referendume te bazuara ne formulime te pergjithshme te padefinuara dhe manipulime te zakonshme me terme te llojllojshme. Ne te kunderten, do te mjaftonte vendimi i Kuvendit se eshte per "Dialog me Serbine" per ta legjitimuar formalisht cdo marrveshje ne te ardhmen, te favorshme apo te demshme per Kosoven...

Nese shumica e popullit ne nje referendum do ti perkrahte mendimet dhe kerkesat tua, une do isha i pari qe do ta respektoja nje vendim te tille.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Thaçi e harroi Deklaratën


Premtimet e kryeministrit të Kosovës edhe një herë nuk u realizuan. Ka disa ditë që Hashim Thaçi thotë se pala kosovare në dialogun që është mbajtur për tri ditë në Bruksel do ta pranojë marrëveshjen vetëm nëse në fusnotën e Kosovës shkruan edhe Deklarata e Pavarësisë.

Megjithatë, lajmi nga Brukseli tregoi diçka krejt tjetër, Kosova tash e tutje do të prezantohet në rajon përmes një fusnote në të cilën Deklarata e Pavarësisë nuk është si element i veçantë.

Ky përcaktim është pa paragjykim për pozicionet rreth statusit, dhe është në përputhje me Rezolutën 1244 dhe opinionin e GJND-së mbi Deklaratën e Pavarësisë të Kosovës do të shkruajë në fusnotën me të cilën Kosova do të prezantohet në nismat rajonale.

Kjo është konfirmuar përmes një komunikate të Këshillit të BE-së, ku tregohet se është arritur pajtimi edhe për protokollin teknik për marrëveshjen e IBM (Menaxhimi i Integruar i Pikave të Kalimit), pasi përfundoi takimi mes Edita Tahirit dhe Borko Stefanoviqit, takim ky i ndërmjetësuar nga përfaqësuesi i këtij Këshilli, Robert Cooper.

Ky i fundit , përmes një videoxhirimi të postuar në faqen e internetit të Këshillit të BE-së, ka thënë se të dy marrëveshjet në forma të ndryshme kanë rëndësi shumë të madhe.

Për Bashkimin Evropian marrëveshja e Bashkëpunimit rajonal është shumë e rëndësishme pasi vetë organizata (BE) mbështetet në bashkëpunime rajonale në tërë Evropën. BE mbështetet në idenë që sa më shumë qeveri të komunikojnë me njëra-tjetrën aq më mirë do të jetë për mirëqenien dhe sigurinë e të gjithëve. Këtë ne duam që ta aplikojmë edhe në Ballkan, që sa më shumë njerëz flasin me njëri-tjetrin, aq më mirë do ti trajtojnë çështjet e tyre, në veçanti në një rajon më të vogël, ka thënë Cooper.

Lehtësuesi i dialogut Prishtinë  Beograd ka folur edhe për rëndësinë e marrëveshjes në aspektin e sigurisë, duke kujtuar problemet që ka pasur më parë Ballkani.

Sa më shumë që njerëzit atje njihen dhe takohen me njëri-tjetrin gjërat shumë më pak mund të shkojnë keq, ka vlerësuar Cooper.

Ndërkaq, në komunikatën e Këshillit të BE-së, sqarohet se me këtë marrëveshje të arritur Kosova tash e tutje do ta përfaqësojë veten me të drejtë nënshkrimi.

Marrëveshja do ti lejojë Kosovës të marrë pjesë dhe të nënshkruajë marrëveshje të reja në emër të vetin dhe të flasë për veten e saj në të gjitha takimet rajonale, shkruan në komunikatën evropiane, duke e sqaruar se deri tash këtë gjë e ka bërë UNMIK-u në emër të vendit tonë.

Arritjen e marrëveshjes e ka përshëndetur edhe përfaqësuesja për Politikë të Jashtme e BE-së, Catherine Ashton, e cila përmes një deklarate të përbashkët me komisionarin për zgjerim, Stefan Fyle, thotë:

Dua ti përshëndes të dyja palët për këto dy marrëveshje substanciale. Njëra e funksionalizon marrëveshjen për menaxhimin e integruar të pikave të kalimit. Tjetra e konsolidon bashkëpunimin rajonal dhe e siguron që të gjithë përfaqësohen në mënyrën e duhur. Të dy këto marrëveshje janë hapa para në rrugën evropiane, ka vlerësuar Ashton.

Ashton sia konfirmon pakon Thaçit

Mirëpo, kur është në pyetje ato që do të përfitojë Serbia dhe Kosova nga këto marrëveshje, vlerësimi i kryediplomates evropiane dallon me atë që e thotë qeveria e Kosovës.

Pasi u bë publik lajmi për arritjen e këtyre marrëveshjeve, kryeministri i Kosovës edhe një herë e ka arsyetuar pranimin e fusnotës me formulën tashmë të njohur me një pako stimuluese që do ta përfitojë Kosova. Gjatë konferencës që u mbajt në ndërtesën e qeverisë së Kosovës, Thaçi tha se ky kompromis i ka siguruar Kosovës mundësinë e nënshkrimit të kontratave me BE-në.

Sidoqoftë, pak më ndryshe e vlerëson Catherine Ashton, e cila ka sqaruar se për Kosovën kjo marrëveshje vetëm krijon mundësi për progres të mëtutjeshëm në lidhje me marrëdhëniet kontraktuale me BE-në. Komunikata me citatet e Ashtonit në asnjë fjalë nuk e thotë që kjo temë është e sigurt për Kosovën.

Më tej deklarata e përbashkët e Ashtonit dhe Fyles thotë se në këndvështrimin e perspektivës evropiane për Kosovën, Komisioni do të propozojë që të lansojë një studim fizibiliteti për Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim Asociimit mes Kosovës dhe BE-së.

Thaçi: Kurrë smarr vendime në dëm të vendit

Kryeministri i Kosovës e ka pranuar që kompromisi i arritur me Serbinë për mënyrën se si do prezantohet Kosova në nisma rajonale nuk është diçka që gëzon banorët e Kosovës. Sidoqoftë ai e ka arsyetuar vendimin me bindjen e tij se kosovarët e kanë parasysh që Hashim Thaçi nuk do të marrë asnjëherë masa që e dëmtojnë vendin. Ai e ka kujtuar se kur je në pozitën e kryeministrit ka jo rrallë herë raste kur duhet marrë vendime të rënda që shkojnë përtej programeve të partive dhe politikave ditore.

Unë jam i vetëdijshëm që veprimi i qeverisë nuk është shumë populist, ka thënë kryeministri për të vazhduar më pas, Me këtë marrëveshje e larguam përgjithmonë UNMIK-un nga tavolina e përfaqësimit të Kosovës. Kjo marrëveshje, në asnjë rrethane nuk e zbeh shtetësinë e vendit tonë. Përkundrazi, e forcën atë, duke i dhënë Kosovës vendin e saj të merituar në të gjithë mekanizmat ku do të përfaqësohet.

Kryeministri Thaçi nuk iu është përgjigjur pyetjeve të gazetarëve nëse është detyrim ligjor që ky kompromis të kalojë përmes Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe as nuk ka pranuar të komentojë nëse është menduar për dorëheqje gjatë këtyre ditëve kur është përballur me presion.

Edhe presidentja e vendit, Atifete Jahjaga e ka vlerësuar si pozitive marrëveshjen e arritur në Bruksel.

E para e vendit përmes një deklarate të lëshuar për medie ka thënë se dialogu që po zhvillohet në Bruksel ndërmjet dy shteteve sovrane dhe të pavarura, dy vende fqinje e të barabarta, ndihmon në normalizimin dhe shtendosjen e marrëdhënieve, në lehtësimin e jetës e të punës së qytetarëve dhe qarkullimin e lirë të njerëzve dhe të mallrave.

Konkretizimi i rrugës evropiane për Republikën e Kosovës, me vendosjen e marrëdhënieve kontraktuale me BE-në dhe me fillimin e studimit të fizibilitetit për Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim Asociimit, do të përshpejtojë integrimin e Kosovës në BE dhe do të mundësojë thellimin dhe zbatimin e reformave në vend, ka vlerësuar ajo.

Jahjaga u ka bërë thirrje të gjitha institucioneve, partive dhe subjekteve politike dhe të gjithë qytetarëve të Republikës së Kosovës që ti japin mbështetje konkrete kësaj marrëveshjeje, të gjithë procesit të dialogut dhe rrugës së Republikës së Kosovës shtet sovran dhe i pavarur në proceset e integrimeve euroatlantike.

Vetëvendosje thërret në protestë

I vetmi subjekt opozitar në Kosovë që ka folur hapur kundër marrëveshjes Prishtinë Beograd për nismat rajonale është Lëvizja Vetëvendosje. Përmes një konference me gazetarë, kreu i subjektit të tretë politik të vendit, Albin Kurti ka vlerësuar se me këtë marrëveshje Republika e Kosovës është privatizuar. Kurti ka thënë se vendimi për këtë gjë është personal i Thaçit dhe se ndaj tij nuk obligohen institucionet e shtetit e as shoqëria e populli ynë.

Deklarimin para medieve, Albin Kurti e ka përfunduar me vlerësimin se dialogu i Brukselit është realizim i kërkesave të Serbisë, shtet ky që sipas udhëheqësit të VV tash po realizon qëllimet e saj përmes kryeministrit të Kosovës.

Serbia fitoi

Sipas njohësve të procesit të integrimit evropian, në këto përpjekje për të fituar sa më shumë nga BE, fituese e qartë ka dalë Serbia. Shenoll Muharremi vlerëson se Fitues kryesor me këtë marrëveshje është Serbia. Ajo ishte në presion të përmbushë kriterin e fqinjësisë së mirë dhe bashkëpunimit rajonal dhe me suksese arriti ta shndërrojë situatën asisoj që ajo të avancojë dhe ta fitojë statusin e kandidatit  ende pa i eliminuar strukturat paralele në veri të vendit dhe duke vendosur 1244-shin në fusnotë.

Megjithëse për ekspertin Muharremi avancimet që i përmenden Kosovës dhe perspektivës evropiane të saj, kërkojnë plotësimin e një sërë kushtesh.

Për të jetësuar perspektiven evropiane, vendi ynë prapëseprapë duhet ti zbatojë reformat dhe të përmbushë kriteret  element ky jo mirë i kuptueshëm nga lidershipi. Ky njoftim është konfuz, kur dihet se BE-ja edhe shumë herë më parë është deklaruar rreth perspektives evropiane të Kosovës - pasiqë të përmbushen kushtet.

http://www.zeri.info/artikulli/1/1/4...oi-deklaraten/

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

> Dua nga te gjithe ju nje mendim per kete  pyetje :
> 
> A mendoni se eshte mire Rezoluta 1244 per Kosoven ??


Kjo qe po ndodh eshte 12 vjet po kthehet mbrapa kosova

----------


## Gogi

Antiproanti,

E para punes sondazhi eshte i hapur jo drejt. Eshte marr vec nje ane e shqyrtimit.

Me nje gje duhet te pajtohemi. Qe te futet ne referendum nje propozim, me shume eshte ceshtje e vullnetit politik, pervec disa gjerave per te cilat nuk lejohet fare referendumi, kjo ndalese eshte e percaktuar me kushtetute.

Une po du qe te ndalem edhe njehere ne nje ceshtje te vetme dhe per mua shume e rendesishme. Nese nje shtet i cili se ka njohur Kosoven, me mire eshte te e njeh fusnoten se sa te vazhdoj te mos e njeh Kosoven vazhdimisht.

....edhe fusnota ka efekt vetem per shtetet qe nuk na kane njohur.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Thaçi akuzohet nga bashkëpartiakët

Publikuar: 25.02.2012 - 09:44
Prishtinë, 25 shkurt - Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka marr “dush të ftohtë” gjatë një takimi që ka zhvilluar me grupin parlamentar të PDK-së, të enjten. Burime të gazetës brenda kësaj partie, kanë konfirmuar për “Kohën Ditore” se një numër i deputetëve e kanë akuzuar shefin e partisë për veprime të nxituara që e dëmtojnë interesin e shtetit. “Disa prej deputetëve që njihen si më radikalë në parti, i kanë thënë haptas Thaçit se nuk është dashur të pranonte që shteti të përfaqësohet me fusnotë, e aq më pak kur në të figuron Rezoluta 1244”, ka thënë një nga deputetët e PDK-së, që ka marrë pjesë në atë takim. Ai nuk ka pranuar t’i specifikojë emrat e atyre që e kanë “kundërshtuar” Thaçin, por ka siguruar se ata janë të njëjtët që dalin në të shumtën e rasteve me qëndrime të pavarura nga ato të partisë. Se takimi i Thaçit me deputetët e PDK-së është përcjellë me tensione, e ka pranuar edhe një nga anëtarët e Kryesisë së kësaj partie. 

 “Thaçi është akuzuar nga disa deputetë për anashkalim të organeve të partisë gjatë marrjes së vendimeve. I është thënë se nëse nuk mundet t’u përballojë presioneve të jashtme, së paku të konsultohet me organet e partisë para se të dalë me ndonjë vendim madhor”, ka thënë deputeti tjetër. Po i njëjti deputet ka shtuar se disa aktivistë të vjetër të partisë nuk kanë mundur ta përpijnë faktin që për shumë zhvillime në parti e në Qeveri shumë më shpejt informohen “të rekrutuarit e rinj”, sesa ata. 



Më shumë lexoni sot në “Kohën Ditore” 


http://www.koha.net/?page=1,13,89208

----------


## Hillirian-zo

JO pazarave me Kosoven

----------


## Hillirian-zo

Për: Kryesinë e Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës


Lënda: Kërkesë

Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës tashmë ka zyrtarizuar marrëveshjen me qeverinë e Serbisë për denominim politik të përfaqësimit dhe bashkëpunimit rajonal të Republikës së Kosovës. Kjo marrëveshje filloi si qëndrim i kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi, i cili shpejtë dhe pa diskutim fare, u bë qëndrim i qeverisë dhe tash marrëveshje me Serbinë.

Futja e Kosovës si fusnotë dhe heqja e emërtimit politik Republikë nga emri ynë shtetëror është prapakthim në avancimin tonë politik të brendshëm e të jashtëm. Pavarësia dhe sovraniteti i Kosovës janë të patjetërsueshme dhe të panegociueshme, dhe askush nuk ka të drejtë të marrë vendim për cenimin, shkurtimin, apo heqjen e tyre.

Republika po hiqet dhe fusnota po shtohet në marrëveshje me Serbinë. Kjo nuk mund të jetë zgjidhje e përkohshme meqenëse ndryshimi i saj në të ardhmen prapë do të jetë subjekt i një marrëveshje të re me Serbinë. Po qe se e pranojmë tash, shteti do të na mbetet përherë pa republikë dhe me fusnotë. Fusnota e rrezikon jashtëzakonisht shumë politikën tonë të jashtme, dhe veçanërisht njohjet e reja nga shtetet që nuk na kanë njohur. Kthimi i Rezolutës 1244 nënkupton status të padefinuar për Kosovën. Të tjerët madje mund të na shohin kështu. Por ne assesi nuk bën ta njohim veten si të padefinuar.

Andaj, kërkojmë që Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës në përputhje me nenin 65 pika 1 të Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës, si dhe nenet 15 dhe 38 të Rregullores së Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës, të mbajë debat parlamentar për ta trajtuar këtë kërkesë tonën:

1. Të mos pranohet marrëveshja për përfaqësimin rajonal të Kosovës pa termin Republikë dhe me Rezolutën 1244 në fusnotë.




> Ky eshte petitioni qe mund te kopjoni dhe te shtypni te neshkruani te fusni pra si format digital ne computer dhe te dergoni ne Emaill
> (Pak shum pune por per vendin toni kurr nuk eshte shum pune
> 
> 
> 
> Duhet te neshkruani me emer dhe mbiemer duhet skanoni apo fotgrafoni leternjoftimin dukshem dhe te dergoni ne Emaillin info@vetevendosje.org

----------


## halla mine

> Ky eshte petitioni qe mund te kopjoni dhe te shtypni te neshkruani te fusni pra si format digital ne computer dhe te dergoni ne Emaill
> *Pak shum pune por per vendin toni kurr nuk eshte shum pune*
> 
> 
> Duhet te neshkruani me emer dhe mbiemer duhet skanoni apo fotgrafoni leternjoftimin dukshem dhe te dergoni ne Emaillin info@vetevendosje.org


Pune shume po na qesin servilet e beogradit, rrahman morina ne krye.. dhe pasuesit ne distance LDK e AAK(rrahmani mban distance, si i perzgjedhur i beogradit nuk lejon t'i afrohen, deshiron te veqohet nga gjithe.. per zell te jashtezakonshem ne sherbim çetnikve shkije). Perndryshe 40 vota ne me shume se 90 deputet shqiptar do ishte pune e dy oreve. 

Do ta paguajne pa dyshim tradhetin kesaj radhe. Nuk do te lejojme si ne te kaluaren Ali Shukri Sinana Hasan e te tjeret te shpetojne pa therre n'kam. Qysh tash mund te ngrehim aktakuz kunder tyre, fakte e deshmi ka sa te duash.. veq a ka kush i del zot. Pa dyshim ka.. sepse pjesa me e shendoshe e rinise dhe popullit, intelektualet e vertet e te guximshem jane me VETEVENDOSJEN. Egzistojne momente kur duhet bere zgjedhja se ne cilen ane te barrikades pozicionohet individi, kjo verehet nga aeroplani per individin deputetet. Duhet ndare shapi nga sheqeri, kush eshte me shkije e kush me shqiptar, nuk ka mes te paprononcuar. I paprononcuari eshte me shkije. Tradhetia po s'u ndeshku ashper perterihet ne pafundesi. Vetem frika eshte ilaq per ata qe ne shpirt nuk jane shqiptar.. dhe mund ti detyroje qe energjite e tyre t'i harxhojne ne dobi te kombit.

----------


## violativo

> *TIM JUDAH: THAÇI PO TREGON ZGJUARSI*
> Korrespondenti i revistës britanike The Economist, dhe njohësi i mirë i zhvillimeve në Ballkan, Tim Judah, ka theksuar se pala kosovare është duke treguar zgjuarsi politike duke bërë kompromis mbi Rezolutën 1244, e cila sipas tij është e vdekur.
> 
> 
> 23.02.2012
> Korrespondenti i revistës britanike The Economist, dhe njohësi i mirë i zhvillimeve në Ballkan, Tim Judah, ka theksue se pala kosovare po tregohet e zgjuar tue ba kompromis mbi Rezolutën 1244, e cila asht e vdekun.
> 
> Në politikë, nëse mundesh me ba kompromis me rezoluta të vdekuna, kjo asht zgjuarsi politike.\"
> 
> *\"Thaçi, tue e fut nji rezolutë të vdekun për përfaqësimin e Kosovës në takimet rajonale, po ja mundëson vendit marrjen pjesë në nismat rajonale dhe po ja hap dyert për me vendose marrëdhanje kontraktuale me Bashkimin Europian, ka thanë Judah.*


Po mire more zotni , keta shkijet e Beogradit qi po e kerkojn po na dalin budallenj eee ?

Kjo nuk eshte kaq e thjeshte ! Sigurisht qe jo ! Ndryshe nuk do ta vinte kusht Beogradi dhe Rusia te vinte veton ne Keshillin e Sigurimit ! Ketu kemi te bejme me nje terheqje te Kosoves ! Sigurisht qe eshte pasuar nga nje pazar tjeter qe kane bere keta qe japin keto keshilla ...!

Po te mos ishte keshtu atehere nuk ka logjike kjo qe thote ky dobiçi ketu siper ! Kur rezoluta qenka e vdekur , perse atehere duhet vendose ?

Ka logjike ky topja , apo po kujton se po flet me shoket e tij dhe me majmuna ?

----------

